# 200$$



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

Hey what's going on fellas I have 200 bucks for gas an ice an etc I know its not much but I got bills to pay, the weather looks like its gunna be nice this weekend an I got a 4 day weekendan I just Wana get some lines wet for the whole day or even an over nite trip perfably dolphin or big AJS or somethin I don't even really care something that just puts up a fight its depresing its been almost a whole week since I been on the water I have my own gear an know what I'm doing when we get back ill help clean the boat an etc hopefully we can make something happen fill free to call or txt me 850-797-1442 at any time my names Wayne or shoot me a pm ,hope to fish with some cool people this weekend!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

For $200 u can call most charters and check on walk on space available..... if anyone on here takes u at that price it should definitely be an overnight or blue water.... good luck and tight lines


----------

